# Can't upgrade PHP



## chatwizrd (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep getting the following error and I have no clue what is wrong or how to fix it. I have already tried to remove lang/php5 and install www/mod_php5, but nothing I try even works. I always get this error when trying to upgrade all my ports. I am using FreeBSD 10. Thanks


```
===>>> Forcing update for /usr/ports/lang/php5
===>>> Launching child to reinstall php5-5.4.27

===>>> All >> pecl-intl-3.0.0_1 >> php5-5.4.27 (83/83)

===>>> Currently installed version: php5-5.4.27
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php5

        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> doesn't install the Apache module anymore: update your OPTIONS and build www/mod_php5 port instead


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for php5-5.4.27 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## chatwizrd (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: cant upgrade php*

It works now after I did a `make rmconfig` in lang/php5.


----------

